# Canon users, anybody use these triggers?



## camz (May 22, 2012)

The phottix odin - heard nothing but good things about the product.  I'm just getting tired of my misfires with the Pocket Wizards flexx TT5 and I'm really thinking of getting these.  I will always keep my Plus II but so the replacement will be on the Flexx.  Anybody here use them? 

If you have other suggestions(besides radio poppers and the canon ST-E3) for triggers with high speed sync and full control of slaves love to hear your opinions.  







Purchase link:

Amazon.com: Phottix Odin TTL Flash Trigger for Canon: Camera & Photo


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 22, 2012)

Looks nice, but if you're having miss fires either the TT5 or whatever it is talking to or both need to go into the shop.  Its no secret pocketwizards are reliable. 

I've got thousands of clicks with mine and the only misfires I've had to date are due to dead batteries


----------



## camz (May 22, 2012)

Thanks 2 wheel.  Well it's actually an old issue with the Canon(especially the 580 EXII flashes combined with the Flexx), remember the fix with the soft shields they issued along a couple of years back?  It only increased the distance but a weeh bit, and reliability onfiring is still questionable. 

The Pocket Wizard Plus II are just beasts...their high speed sync Flexx TT5 are junk IMHO...LOL

I can always go the ST-E3 with the new 600 EX-RT but that's around a grand for just the 1 flash and 1 transmitter.  I'm looking for other options...


----------



## Village Idiot (May 23, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Looks nice, but if you're having miss fires either the TT5 or whatever it is talking to or both need to go into the shop.  Its no secret pocketwizards are reliable.
> 
> I've got thousands of clicks with mine and the only misfires I've had to date are due to dead batteries



I don't know if they fixed it in the PW itself, but as Camz mentioned, it was an older issue. It was actually a pretty big issue that a company like PW would release a product that operated as unreliably as it did after being know as the best name in the business for years. They released the flash condoms as a fix originally. The 580EX and possibly other Canon flashes had interference on the same frequency as the PW's which impacted their range and reliability.


----------

